# Happy 4th of July! - Post your United States Flag photo



## Northstar (Jul 4, 2014)

Independence Day in the US! Post your US flag photo

Took this shot this morning while out looking for something interesting to photograph. It was mostly sunny out, but dark skies loomed on the horizon and I used those dark clouds as the background for this photo.

5d3 and 300 2.8IS w/ 1.4xiii.


----------



## Northstar (Jul 4, 2014)

I hate to resort to this but I DARE you to post your US flag photo....double dog dare!!


----------



## mr_hyde (Jul 5, 2014)

*Re: Happy Independence Day*

Took this shoot a couple of weeks ago during a boat tour on Lake Powell

Looking forward to see tonight's fireworks display at the riverfront in Portland, OR. Hopefully I will also get some good shots from there


----------



## matt2491 (Jul 5, 2014)

After the tornado in Moore, OK


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Jul 5, 2014)

Matt,

Kind of random, but are you from Oklahoma? I figured I was one of the only lucky Okies on this site.

Cheers,
-Tabor


----------



## Northstar (Jul 5, 2014)

Matt...Mr Hyde....I love both of your photos. Well done!


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Jul 5, 2014)

From our parade today in Danville CA. Shot with Fuji XT1 and 55-200 lens.


----------



## Northstar (Jul 5, 2014)

MARKOE PHOTOE said:


> From our parade today in Danville CA. Shot with Fuji XT1 and 55-200 lens.



Never forget.....I won't!!!!


----------



## matt2491 (Jul 5, 2014)

Tabor Warren Photography said:


> Matt,
> 
> Kind of random, but are you from Oklahoma? I figured I was one of the only lucky Okies on this site.
> 
> ...



I am not from Oklahoma. Sorry to disappoint! I'm from Massachusetts and was down there to cover the tornado.


----------



## MarkMuntean (Jul 5, 2014)

Fourth of July horse show photo....


----------



## Brian VA (Jul 5, 2014)

A couple from Washington, DC
Happy Birthday America, the land that I love!


----------



## Brian VA (Jul 5, 2014)

Here's the other one.


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Jul 5, 2014)

matt2491 said:


> Tabor Warren Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Matt,
> ...



That's fine as well. There are plenty of good people in Massachusetts! Happy Independence Day!

Cheers from Tulsa,
-Tabor


----------



## Northstar (Jul 5, 2014)

Brian VA said:


> Here's the other one.



Nice shots Brian!


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 5, 2014)

I'm a day late, but it is the Fourth of July _weekend_, right? I shot this earlier this morning with the TS-E 17 f/4L:


----------



## Click (Jul 5, 2014)

MarkMuntean said:


> Fourth of July horse show photo....




Very nice first post Mark. Welcome to CR


----------



## Steve Todd (Jul 5, 2014)

Monument Valley, AZ last month, EOS-1D MkIV, EF 28-300L:

Albuquerque International Balloon Fiesta, EOS-1D X, EF 28-300L:


----------



## tomscott (Jul 5, 2014)

New York, American Flag by TomScottPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Roger Jones (Jul 5, 2014)

4th of July, Drakes Bay, CA


----------



## Northstar (Jul 5, 2014)

MarkMuntean said:


> Fourth of July horse show photo....



very cool photo!


----------



## Northstar (Jul 5, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> I'm a day late, but it is the Fourth of July _weekend_, right? I shot this earlier this morning with the TS-E 17 f/4L:



nice composition Mack...you're making me want to go buy a wide angle! 24mm is all i got but the new 16-35 f4 looks tempting.


----------



## kirkcha (Jul 5, 2014)

Navy Leapfrogs


----------



## Northstar (Jul 5, 2014)

kirkcha said:


> Navy Leapfrogs



i've never seen that before...must be fun to watch! nice photo!


----------



## kirkcha (Jul 5, 2014)

Northstar said:


> kirkcha said:
> 
> 
> > Navy Leapfrogs
> ...



Thanks Northstar, they landed at Anaheim Stadium before they game. got lucky as he flew in front of the lights which is what is lighting the flag.


----------



## captainkanji (Jul 6, 2014)

Some old school flags.


----------



## nonac (Jul 6, 2014)

Washington Monument, December 2012.


----------



## scott_m (Jul 6, 2014)

A bit late but here goes:






I know it's not a flag but it seems appropriate - a plaque on the USS Midway






Scott


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 7, 2014)

Northstar said:


> nice composition Mack...you're making me want to go buy a wide angle! 24mm is all i got but the new 16-35 f4 looks tempting.


Thanks, Northstar. I was actually out playing around with my new 16-35 f/4 IS when I took this shot  It's a fantastic lens and I'm sure you would take great shots with it given your other work.


----------

